# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  3ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο για το Ευρυζωνικό Internet από την EETT

## NetTraptor

H καινοτομία στα ευρυζωνικά δίκτυα και υπηρεσίες, αποτελεί κινητήριο μοχλό ανάπτυξης της ευρυζωνικότητας σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, οι στρατηγικές προώθησης της καινοτομίας, οι ρυθμιστικές παρεμβάσεις για τη στήριξή της καθώς και η επίδραση του ανταγωνισμού στην ανάπτυξή της αναδεικνύονται σε επίκαιρα και εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα ζητήματα. 

Το διεθνές Συνέδριο για το Ευρυζωνικό Διαδίκτυο που διοργανώνει για τρίτη συνεχή χρονιά η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) στις 6-7-8 Ιουνίου 2008 στην Αθήνα στο Ξενοδοχείο Lagonissi Grand Resort, φιλοδοξεί, με την παρουσία σημαινόντων ξένων και ελλήνων ομιλητών, να προβάλλει και να προσεγγίσει με διεισδυτικό τρόπο τα συγκεκριμένα θέματα. Ταυτόχρονα και για ακόμη μία φορά, θα δώσει έμφαση στην ελληνική αγορά ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών, επιχειρώντας να απαντήσει στο ερώτημα «Η Ελληνική Καινοτομία στο Ευρυζωνικό Διαδίκτυο: Μύθος ή Πραγματικότητα;».

Στο συνέδριο, το AWMN θα εκπροσωπηθεί από τον Πρόεδρο του Συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ Ιωσήφ Μπονιτσιόλι.

*Google Earth*
http://www.eett.gr/conference2008/files ... onissi.kmz
*Πρόγραμμα*
http://www.eett.gr/conference2008/html/programme-gr.htm
*Ομιλητές* 
http://www.eett.gr/conference2008/html/speakers-gr.htm

----------

